# Kobalt tools



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

No, I would not waste money on them. To me they are low quality. If you want something for a one time use, then maybe. But I do not like any hard working tool that uses a battery. I would purchase Milwaukee for both of the power tools you have listed.


Everyone has their own preference. But remember. A tool will never break while it is sitting the drawer. It will only break when it is in use. Low quality tools will break a lot more often.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a Kobalt table saw and a sliding miter saw. Both were quite inexpensive.
The table saw is fine for my purposes. Somewhat regret buying the miter saw. 
Even for my relatively inexact requirements it's sloppy. 

No direct experience with the tools you're considering. Can only say I like all 
my Milwaukee battery tools. Guess if I weren't buying Milwaukee I'd probably 
consider the Craftsman before the Kobalt.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I only have one Kobalt... a Kobalt tile saw.

I'm a mostly retired GC, and use a tile saw on a limited basis....maybe 1000-1500 sq ft of floor or shower or backsplach average per year. I have had it for 6-7 years.

I used to have a big Target saw....but it was too immobile for me now.

I've been more than happy with it....had no problems...good accuracy....

Lowes had a good return policy on it when I bought it and thought I'd give it a try. Liked it so much, I got rid of the Target...and kept it.

It is an overhead "grinder" type motor with a sliding sled... extendable table..good side reach... and relatively light weight and portable... good convenient adjustments....7" blade.. 

Can't speak for other products....


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've only purchased a few smaller non powered Kobalt tools and have been very disappointed. If they can't make a scraper that works I'm not going to try their power tools. 

Bud


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

If you are looking for cheap. I would go with Ryobi over kobalt.
Kobalt is good for hand tools.

For cordless.

Good buy for the money and good for most = Ryobi. And they also have good sales during the year.

Best = One of the top 3, Makita, Dewalt or Milwaukee. All are good and going to be close.

My choice is Makita. Always been rated high or the very highest for most tools. And can find more deals and specials during the year. 
When I need batteries. I can usually get a deal on a kit that gives me a free tool ( or close to it) for the price of the battery. 

But with about 15 batteries for all the cordless makita I own. If I need to replace a battery. I can afford to wait for a deal and dont have to buy a replacement that day.

Home Depot is offering Ryobi 18-Volt ONE+ LITHIUM+ HP 3.0 Ah 2-Battery Starter Kit w/ Charger & Bag + Choice of 1 Select Ryobi Power Tool for $99. Shipping is free,

Here for kit
https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-1...ickid=Uf910E3hnxyJUgI08lQuCVrSUkl3rZw5RRpsys0

Then add a free tool from here
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Feature...E3hnxyJUgI08lQuCVrSUkl3rZUxRRpsys0&style=Grid

Should be 99.00 when all added to cart


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

In my experience, Kobalt seems to be lower priced with lower standards for quality. This doesn't mean that they won't work, just that they won't generally be as accurate, easy to use, or last as long as the pro grade tools. 
Until you use the nicer tools you won't really know the difference, but once you do, you'll never want to use a low end tool again. Things like power, wobble in the blade, adjustments, knobs that are loose, lack of fine control, accuracy of the guides, blades and guides being parallel, and many more little things are what separate the budget tools from the pro level stuff. 
Makita, Dewalt, Milwaukee, are where I'd look if buying cordless tools. I use mostly Makita every day and love them, but some of their tools might be a little pricey for the DIY guy who only uses them once a year. Dewalt has some good deals on kits and they're easy to find because so many people already have them. 
Ryobi is debatable. IMO, not worth it since you can get Dewalt for just a few bucks more. Ryobi is definitely not pro grade and won't hold up under that kind of use, but they're not completely junk either. For pulling them out once or twice a year they'll get the job done, but not as solidly as say, Makita.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh yeah, one other thought on this... If you buy the better tools you'll also have the opportunity to sell them down the road for more than you would the cheaper tools. Nobody will buy a used Kobalt for more than $5 at a garage sale, while you could get a decent amount of your money back on Makita, Dewalt or Milwaukee on Craigslist.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

NotYerUncleBob2 said:


> Oh yeah, one other thought on this... If you buy the better tools you'll also have the opportunity to sell them down the road for more than you would the cheaper tools. Nobody will buy a used Kobalt for more than $5 at a garage sale, while you could get a decent amount of your money back on Makita, Dewalt or Milwaukee on Craigslist.



That's a good point.....


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

For Drills and impact drivers, I have two sets of Rigid, they last and last. The battery life is about 20 hours on a single charge for constant use. I love that the working light comes on when you squeeze the handle, not the trigger. So you can see as your are crawling into places. I have had them wet, in dirt, in sand, almost every where, and they just keep working. I have two sets because I saw one set after owning one set. The second set I saw came with a radio. It uses the same batteries. And when two people are working, each of you have a drill and impact driver. Those are the only battery tools that I have, most things I have use 120 volt electrical power.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

HandyAndyInNC said:


> For Drills and impact drivers, I have two sets of Rigid, they last and last. ...Those are the only battery tools that I have, most things I have use 120 volt electrical power.


I'm pretty much the opposite, I only have a few corded tools that get used regularly any more; table saw, air compressor, and Ridgid shopvac. Not having to rely on corded power is truly liberating. Much faster to carry a 18v circ saw up to the roof to cut two or three things than making four or six trips up and down a ladder! 
I was skeptical at first that the battery powered tools wouldn't have enough power or last long enough, but I've been happily proven wrong.
Oh yeah, Ridgid...completely forgot to even include them in the list. They're pretty decent, but they just don't have the lineup for me to justify investing in them. Makita's lineup of 18v tools is huge and constantly adding or improving tools. Dewalt and Milwaukee too, though there are some holes in there depending on your trade. ...actually Makita too, since they don't have a PEX tool (my one Dewalt tool!).


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a 20V Kobalt impact wrench. It has taken off lug nuts @ 150 ft. Lb. and an axle nut @ 235. I would buy any of their 24V tools.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

Yea, I forgot about Rigid also. I also forgot about a Milwaukee Hack-Zal that is battery powered. It lasts a nice long time also. I am usually using took like a saw for longer than just 3 - 4 cuts. I do have an old dewalt trim saw that is small and battery powered. The batteries have worn out and will not hold a good charge. I always reach for the Milwaukee corded there also.

This is rather interesting to hear what others use as tools.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

HandyAndyInNC said:


> ...I am usually using took like a saw for longer than just 3 - 4 cuts. I do have an old dewalt trim saw that is small and battery powered. The batteries have worn out and will not hold a good charge.


I was just using the 3-4 cut example to demonstrate that rolling out an extension cord is less convenient than just picking up the saw and not being tied to that one spot. Roll out the cord, make the cut, drag the cord to the next cut or hump the material to the saw for each cut, roll up the cord...or just pick up the tool and cut.
As far as cutting more than a few cuts, I'll trim out a whole house running my 36v miter saw all day and not empty the batteries. 

As far as power, a good tool with a brushless motor will chomp through just about anything that the corded tool does. Ask anyone who has the Makita rear handled saw when was the last time they used their corded worm drive and the answer is always "the day before I got the cordless saw". It's really that good.

The current Lithium Ion batteries are waaaaay better than the old NiCd ones that would peter out after a year or two like that Dewalt trim saw that won't hold a charge. LiIon batteries are also a lot less fussy. Charge 'em full or empty, cold or hot, doesn't make much difference and they don't develop memory issues like the old ones. 
There are guys like @Awesomeframers who build entire houses cordless (except the nail guns) and have no problem. 

I'm not trying to convince you to throw out your corded tools, but don't be so quick to dismiss the new cordless tools when it comes time to replace one. You'll be surprised at how good they've gotten. ...at least the better pro tool lineups that is.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I started with Sears Craftsman cordless tools when they first came out. I thought they were great. Portable, powerful, long lasting, well not by current standards though. I started with a drill and then bought a full kit. With Sears wonderful exchange policy, I would upgrade them over time. I still used them until a few years ago when I gave them to one of my stepsons. 

Whenever something new came out at an introductory price, I would buy a drill or hammer drill/driver to check it out. Never found one I liked better than the craftsman, until I bought my first Ridgid. I think I got a drill/driver and a hammer drill. I now have about 3 sets of drill/drivers and hammer drills. a couple of impact drivers. 7" circ saw. And a couple other pieces. I really like my Ridgid, and the free batteries for life. 

I did buy a 24v Kobalt set when my wife was working there. I got it for less than half price. It came with 1/2-in drill/driver, 1/4-in impact driver, reciprocating saw, and a flashlight. Plus a soft case, battery and charger. 

The Kobalt stuff was better than some of the stuff I have had in the past, but not as good as the Ridgid. I think it would be okay for the beginner to average homeowner who does some work on his own, but not a lot. 

I do have a lot of corded tools, Hitachi circ saw, Dewalt corded drill, B&D Mixer drill, Ridgid 12" miter saw, 10" Dewalt table saw. Corded Ridgid sawzall to go with the cordless one from Ridgid. 

Ridgid keeps sending me stuff about new tools coming out, damn them, and I am tempted to get some more. 

I am also tempted to try Dewalt, Milwaukee, Porter Cable to see how they are. But, I am not sure if I want to switch to a whole new battery style. 

One thing I know is that I am not going with Ryobi. they look to much like my craftsman. I know several people who have them and love them. But why in my mind, go backwards. 

I do have a couple of 18 and 24 volt leaf blowers. (Plus corded ones) I love the battery ones. (Greenworks and one other brand) they work great blowing off the patio, garage, truck bed, me when I am full of dirt, saw dust, or other stuff. So, if you get a good deal on a battery operated blower, get one and use it. Just don't expect too much on wet dirty leaves.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

To those who use makita, Amazon has a great deal on batteries. One 3.0 amp hour battery for just $99!!!! Or, if you want two, they have a two pack for.....$99. Just grabbed a couple yesterday.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

ront02769 said:


> To those who use makita, Amazon has a great deal on batteries. One 3.0 amp hour battery for just $99!!!! Or, if you want two, they have a two pack for.....$99. Just grabbed a couple yesterday.


The best way to get Makita batteries is to buy one of their 36v (18v x2) kits when they're running the "2 additional 5ah battery" promotion. You get the tool, twin charger and 4 of the 5ah batteries.


----------

